# Looking for a specific MIUI version



## moccor (Jul 10, 2011)

I was off the Droid X for a while and am back on it. I updated to the newest MIUI GB version here - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19646-miuius-defx-20121111/

But was unaware it no longer has the 'deep sleep' working well. Does anyone have a link to the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2012.2.29 [/background] version? I think that's the version I was on before updating and everything was fine.


----------



## Jiihubu (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you tried the 2012.5.12 version from here: http://goo.im/devs/wizard0f0s/MIUI4DX

I ran it for a while and deep sleep always worked for me.


----------



## moccor (Jul 10, 2011)

I did not, after reading through comments about deep sleep was when I learned that it had been broken. Thanks for the recommendation though, I will give it a try.


----------

